# Revise Insurance Value Of Your Molnijas ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

AT this rate (item 370010475136) my collection is worth over Â£600







- anybody want to snap up a bargain for Â£500









Description and estimation of age are a bit 'generous' - this style must be the most readily available.

Julian L


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

If this news story is true maybe values _will_ rise:

"Sad news came from Chelyabinsk. The famous Watch Factory â€˜Molniyaâ€™ has stopped production. The factory with deep roots is not producing the world-famous clockwork series 3603, 3602 and 3600 any longer. These clockworks were widely used by many other Russian watchmakers. The Watch Factory â€˜Molniyaâ€™ was founded in Chelyabinsk in October of 1947 and was about to celebrate its 60th anniversary this year. Thereby, the big collection of â€œVolmaxâ€ watches, which were based on the 3603 clockwork, is ceasing to exist. The future of â€œMolniyaâ€ is a big question, but no one in Russia produces the same mechanical pocket watches any more".

You could be sitting on a gold mine Julian


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one of those.................










Cost me all of Â£10.00.








Rabbit


----------

